# Plastic box to hold water



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey all, basically im wanting to know is there a size limit for a box to hold water? i was thinking of getting a 150L plastic tub due to thte fish tank in my CWD tank breaking etc so i jsut wonderd if water would put too much weight on the walls of the box and cause it to crack or give way? any awnser ASAP please due to my cwd not having a water area to swim in at the moment. Thanks!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i've got an 84 litre RUB filled with water and it's doing fine. Can even pick it up and move it about.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Meko said:


> i've got an 84 litre RUB filled with water and it's doing fine. Can even pick it up and move it about.


 ok would you say any bigger theres a chance of it giving way? thanks for the reply


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Unlikely, when you buy a Really Useful Box they have a sheet of paper in there to show the range that they do. On that it's got a picture of a mini parked on top of four RUB's (one under each wheel), so they are pretty sturdy......


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ah right ok, where did you get yours from?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Either Argos, Staples or the classifieds on here. I've got about 14, 84litre RUB's just because they were cheap


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Meko said:


> Either Argos, Staples or the classifieds on here. I've got about 14, 84litre RUB's just because they were cheap


 okie dokie cheers i thin im going to settle with this one Buy 110 Litre Supa Nova Plastic Storage Crate with Black Lid at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Storage baskets and boxes. but before useing it im going to fill it up to the top and leave it in the garden for afew days just to make sure it can take the weight after what happends with the fash tank cracking i dont fancy water running down the walls in the living room again! cheers :2thumb:


----------



## teddingham (Apr 8, 2013)

I used some of the plastic boxes from Alison Handling.

They are really helpful, I just rang them up for a chat and found exactly what I was looking for! They could also offer me a used one if I wanted but I didnt trust what could have been in it before, don't want to risk injuring my little guy!


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Swell*

If you do need a new fish tank, you could check out our sister site Swell UK: Fish Tanks | Swell UK


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

a newbie bumps a 13 month old thread with a link..............


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I dont sell fish tanks, heres the link.... :whistling2:


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

RUBS-R-US use a rub thats just one use after all


----------

